

Why the Google Book Search settlement is bad news for readers - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2008/10/31/in-google-book-search-settlement-readers-lose/

======
13ren
iTunes for books - iBooks? And maybe Google could become a direct publisher...

Libraries can buy more terminal accesses (I mean, they buy hardcopy books -
why not online books?). It is a shame about those abandonware/orphaned book. I
agree that the agreement might need some tweaking, given Harvard's objections
- but it seems like great progress to me.

